# Camp X - Canada's Spy Training School



## sts_103 (14 Dec 2004)

I belong to an organization that researches the history of Camp X and surrounding topics of interest.   For those who don't know; Camp X was a spy training facility located in Whitby/Oshawa Ontario during the Second World War.   After the war the Camp continued its operations as a Communications Relay Station as well as safe-housing the russian spy Igor Gouzenko.   I'm just interested to know, from the forum users, if you have heard of Camp X, where you heard about it from, and what other resources have you found with mention of Camp X in it.   Your input would be greatly appreciated.   Thanks.

This is the website for the Camp X Historical Society.
www.campxhistoricalsociety.ca


----------



## Goober (14 Dec 2004)

There is a book in Coles/Chapters about Camp X. I don't have it, and I haven't read it, but I always see it in the military section.


----------



## X Royal (14 Dec 2004)

[quote author=Goober ]
There is a book in Coles/Chapters about Camp X. I don't have it, and I haven't read it, but I always see it in the military section.
[/quote]

I believe this is the same book I read and have arround the house somewhere?


----------



## foerestedwarrior (15 Dec 2004)

Seen a sspecial about it on the History channel about a year ago


----------



## pbi (19 Dec 2004)

I have read newspaper pieces on it over the years, as well as a book whose title I have forgotten. My impression is that most Canadians who pay attention to our WWII history know something about it.

I had read that there is nothing left at the site, although a couple of the temporary buildings were bought and moved locally. What is te correct answer? Cheers.


----------



## leopard11 (19 Dec 2004)

The book i believe is being refered to here is called INSIDE CAMP X by Lynn-Philip Hodgson.
The front cover reads:
CAMP X,
The top secret World War II 'secret agent training school'
Strategically placed in Canada on the shores of Lake Ontario


I have this book at home autographed by the author 8), and have read it. I found it to be very interesting (with the few dry points in the book)and a worthwhile read. there were lots of things i learned threw the book mainly the fact that the camp existed (i had no clue before i read the book). The book has many pictures as well, i suggest it if you like to read books about Cdn military history. 


Inside Camp X
Lynn-Philip Hodgson, 2000
Blake Book distribution


----------



## sts_103 (19 Dec 2004)

m_a_r_c said:
			
		

> The book being refered to i believe is called Inside camp X by Lynn-Philip Hodgson.


This is a good book, although its based on hear-say.   The author compiled the book from numorous interviews.   When the book was written it was as accurate as a civilian could get, but as time goes on, more documented proof shows that some of the conclusions that Hodgson came to; are now incorrect.   One of the best books on Camp X is by Dr. David Stafford named "Camp X".   Excellent book, he's an english author so be warned about how informative the book will be.   For those who are younger there is also a book called Camp X by Eric Walters.   The book is fiction but I believe the only "mis-truth" in the book is the distance between whitby and ajax (Defense Industries Limited).   The boys walk from camp x to ajax, in reality today, its about a 15 - 20 min drive.



> I had read that there is nothing left at the site, although a couple of the temporary buildings were bought and moved locally. What is te correct answer?


That is true.   There is nothing left to the naked eye on the site.   Although if you take a visit to the site, to the east of the memorial there is a CAW office.   South of this office, depressions left from explosives can still be seen.   Along the lake front, if your lucky, you'll find some washed up asbestos tiling from the sides of the buildings that stood at camp x.   If your really lucky, while walking through the 17 acre park, you might stumble upon some bits of metal which would be the results of training with explosives on site.

Once again, I thank you guys for your input.  I'm looking for all sources of camp x information.  I belong to the Camp X Historical Society, and wish to know if there are any other sources of information pertaining to camp x out there; that we haven't found yet.  Thanks.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (20 Dec 2004)

I remember seeing a Television special on Camp X many years ago. I also know that the man responsible for setting up the camp, Sir William Stephenson, went on to become the first honourary Colonel of the CF Intelligence Branch. His Biography, "A Man Called Intrepid" has some information on Camp X, among other things. It is a facinating biography. 

Last I heard, 2 Intelligence Company in Toronto holds their Rememberance Day parade at the Camp X monument. 

 :dontpanic:
J.M.


----------

